# Kenyan Taekwondo In Brief



## Archtkd (Jan 6, 2011)

The grandfather of Kenyan Taekwondo is Master Lee Ki-Jin, a Jidokwan Taekwondoin who arrived in the East African country in 1975 to work as a bodyguard for Chon Nagwon, a Korean businessman. Nagwon owned Safari Park Hotel & Casino, a five star establishment located in a suburb of Nairobi. Nagwon came to Kenya in the early 1970s and had cosy relation with the regime of Jomo Kenyatta, Kenyas first president. Lee (with some assistance from the Korean Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Trade) opened a dojang in Nairobi in 1976, where he mainly taught the emerging upper classes of Kenyans and expatriats. He also instructed members of the crack RECCE Company (Presidential Guard) of the Kenyan General Service Unit, a paramilitary arm of the Kenyan police, and other police units. Master Lee now manages a Nairobi-based security firm that he owns.

In 1978 Master Lee, again with some help from the Korean government, brough Grandmaster Yoon Mogg to Kenya to help expand Taekwondo in the country. Yoon, whose roots lie in the Oh Do Kwan, spearheaded the formation of the Kenyan Taekwondo Association, with G.G Kariuki, a Minister of State in the Office of the President, as chairman. Like Lee, Yoon, who was my Kwan Jang when I started training in 1986, also trained the presidential guard and other armed services. Many people mistakenly regard Yoon as the founder of Kenyan Taekwondo. Yoon is no longer involved in the KTA from which he was ousted more than a decade ago, but he still lives in Kenya. 

Taekwondo spread further in Kenya in the early 1980s when Master Han You-Keun, the 1975 World Taekwondo Championships fly-weight gold medalist moved to the country, courtest of the Korean government. He was deployed to teach Taekwondo at Moi High School-Kabarak, a secondary school founded by Daniel Arap Moi, Kenyas second president. Han was of the Moo Do Kwan lineage and helped to develop a generation of good Kenyan Taekwondoin, including Master Ernest Olayo Madanji, my first Taekwondo instructor at the KTAs main gym in Nairobi. Han, who later moved on to serve as Ghanas national Taekwondo coach, is no longer actively involved in organizational Taekwondo and is a businessman with enterprises in East Africa.

The Kenyan Taekwondo leadership today is split between the students of Master Han and disciples of GM Yoon. That split , some Kenyan Taekwondois say, is partly to blame for the near collapse (http://www.nation.co.ke/sports/-/1090/829362/-/view/printVersion/-/wxr65xz/-/index.html) of the KTA, which is a led by Kenya Army officer. Yoon had a reputation of strict dictatorship and is said to have blocked fellow Korean Taekwondoin from establishing a base in Kenya. He also allegedly ensured none of Hans students ever got to the top leadership of the KTA.


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 6, 2011)

Interesting.... sounds like a soap opera. Its a shame that people easily forget who started thier roots and can so easily disregard them and show no respect.


----------



## aftab (May 28, 2011)

d1jinx said:


> Interesting.... sounds like a soap opera. Its a shame that people easily forget who started thier roots and can so easily disregard them and show no respect.



Talking of roots, I was also taught by the same Master Han here in the UK many years ago - he was one of the most technically gifted Taekwondo Masters that i've seen to date. 

...Yep, I got to agree with you a lot of people forget who taught them or give credit to their teachers. Or even know how Taekwondo got to their countries.

Good article.


----------



## puunui (May 28, 2011)

Here are the October 1997 Kukkiwon numbers for Kenya:

1st Dan: 233
2nd Dan: 38
3rd Dan: 22
4th Dan: 9
5th Dan: 0
6th Dan: 0
7th Dan: 0
8th Dan: 0
9th Dan: 0
Total Dan: 302

1st Poom: 9
2nd Poom: 0
3rd Poom: 0
Total Poom: 9

Total Poom and Dan: 311 		

Not bad for two instructors in twenty years.


----------



## Archtkd (May 28, 2011)

aftab said:


> Talking of roots, I was also taught by the same Master Han here in the UK many years ago - he was one of the most technically gifted Taekwondo Masters that i've seen to date.
> 
> ...Yep, I got to agree with you a lot of people forget who taught them or give credit to their teachers. Or even know how Taekwondo got to their countries.
> 
> Good article.


 
Master Han is still in Nairobi, but is no longer involved in Kenyan Taekwondo because of the politics. Master Ernest Olayo Madanji, his student, and my first instructor, just recently tested for 6th Dan and attended the Kukkiwon FIC Course.


----------



## aftab (May 29, 2011)

Archtkd said:


> Master Han is still in Nairobi, but is no longer involved in Kenyan Taekwondo because of the politics. Master Ernest Olayo Madanji, his student, and my first instructor, just recently tested for 6th Dan and attended the Kukkiwon FIC Course.




Thanks for the update. 

Many congratulations to Master Ernest Olayo Madanji on passing his 6th Dan at the Kukkiwon. Hmm come to think of it, maybe it's time I started making enquirers about doing the FIC course (as I hear it's one of the best TKD courses out there).

Politics in Taekwondo is always sad reality, which sometimes means that the best talent is missed, or not utilised properly. But at the same time I guess it keep things interesting...and who knows, in the long term things could be very different.

I hope you don't mind me asking you this but does Master Han now live in Nairobi permanently or is he just there for business? Last time I saw him he was 6th Dan , he must be 8th or 9th Dan now right?
Even if he's not involved in Taekwondo at a national level anymore, am sure he is a great asset in terms of advice/guidance.


----------



## aftab (May 29, 2011)

puunui said:


> Here are the October 1997 Kukkiwon numbers for Kenya:
> 
> 1st Dan: 233
> 2nd Dan: 38
> ...



Not bad at all! pretty good achievement if you ask me :karate:


----------



## Archtkd (May 29, 2011)

aftab said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Many congratulations to Master Ernest Olayo Madanji on passing his 6th Dan at the Kukkiwon. Hmm come to think of it, maybe it's time I started making enquirers about doing the FIC course (as I hear it's one of the best TKD courses out there).
> 
> ...


 
Good sources tell me Master Han owns a condo in the Hurlingham neighborhood of Nairobi, and spends significant amounts of time there. He also has business interests in Uganda, where Master Olayo is now based.


----------



## Archtkd (Jun 3, 2011)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aO8pHBJac38&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aO8pHBJac38&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## aftab (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the Video link regarding TKD in Kenya.
I found it really interesting, as it shows a small part of the global side of TKD.


----------



## Archtkd (Jun 4, 2011)

aftab said:


> Thanks for the Video link regarding TKD in Kenya.
> I found it really interesting, as it shows a small part of the global side of TKD.


 
Sorry I didn't realize that video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO8pHBJac38&feature=player_embedded) posted. It shows how a few dedicated masters can develop Taekwondo in one developing country and transform its citizens. The video has glimpses of the old Kenya Taekwondo Association dojang where I started training under Master Ernest Olayo Madanji, one of the first students of Master Han You-Keun. The founder and Kwan Jang was GM Moog Yoon. George Mureu, who is in the video, is my junior and was Master Olayo's student. He was a street kid and is now Kenya's national Taekwondo team coach. He took two Kenyan to the Beijing Olympics and one of them made it to the quarter finals.


----------



## Archtkd (Jun 22, 2011)

Archtkd said:


> The grandfather of Kenyan Taekwondo is Master Lee Ki-Jin, a Jidokwan Taekwondoin who arrived in the East African country in 1975 to work as a bodyguard for Chon Nagwon, a Korean businessman. Nagwon owned Safari Park Hotel & Casino, a five star establishment located in a suburb of Nairobi. Nagwon came to Kenya in the early 1970s and had cosy relation with the regime of Jomo Kenyatta, Kenyas first president. Lee (with some assistance from the Korean Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Trade) opened a dojang in Nairobi in 1976, where he mainly taught the emerging upper classes of Kenyans and expatriats. He also instructed members of the crack RECCE Company (Presidential Guard) of the Kenyan General Service Unit, a paramilitary arm of the Kenyan police, and other police units. Master Lee now manages a Nairobi-based security firm that he owns.
> 
> In 1978 Master Lee, again with some help from the Korean government, brough Grandmaster Yoon Mogg to Kenya to help expand Taekwondo in the country. Yoon, whose roots lie in the Oh Do Kwan, spearheaded the formation of the Kenyan Taekwondo Association, with G.G Kariuki, a Minister of State in the Office of the President, as chairman. Like Lee, Yoon, who was my Kwan Jang when I started training in 1986, also trained the presidential guard and other armed services. Many people mistakenly regard Yoon as the founder of Kenyan Taekwondo. Yoon is no longer involved in the KTA from which he was ousted more than a decade ago, but he still lives in Kenya.
> 
> ...



In addition to GM Yoon Mogg and Masters Lee Ki-Jin and Han You-Kuen, good sources tell me other Korean masters who have taught briefly in Kenya include Lee Ju Ki. I'm told he actually did the heavy lifting of training military and police personnel for GM Yoon. He later became national coach of Lesotho, now an African Taekwondo powerhouse. 

Master Park Oh Seung, Master Han's team mate in the Korean national team and a two-time World Champion also briefly taught in Kenya. It's not clear where he went after that.

-- There was a Master Ahn (not to be confused with Han) who taught briefly in Kenya and owned a fitness studio called Image Gymnasium in Nairobi.

-- There was a Master Nah (again not be confused with Han) who taught in Kenya and later moved to Ghana. 

I'm still trying to find the full names of the additional Korean teachers and their Kwan affiliations.


----------



## aftab (Jun 23, 2011)

I think Master Park Oh Seung now round a TKD news website called World Taekwondo News. One of my Ghanian friends, who lives/works in Germany has met him - i'll ask him about Master Park Oh Seung next time I see him.

It's good to see you know a bit about your countries TKD history and it's Korean roots. Hmm, I checked the TKD hall of fame for my country and it's pretty black for the UK - maybe I should write to them? ;-)


----------



## Archtkd (Jun 23, 2011)

aftab said:


> I think Master Park Oh Seung now round a TKD news website called World Taekwondo News. One of my Ghanian friends, who lives/works in Germany has met him - i'll ask him about Master Park Oh Seung next time I see him.
> 
> It's good to see you know a bit about your countries TKD history and it's Korean roots. Hmm, I checked the TKD hall of fame for my country and it's pretty black for the UK - maybe I should write to them? ;-)


 
Go for it. It would be exciting research for you to do given how long Taekwondo has been in the UK. I am doing more concise research to write a good account of Taekwondo development in Kenya, possibly for a future higher dan test thesis.

An additional thing I forgot to mention, and one I haven't yet verified is that Master Han apparently also served as national coach of Great Britain and Taipei after his stint in Kenya. Given how far those countries have gone in developing their Taekwondo programs, Kenya should have done everything possible to retain him and keep him active in Taekwondo. But politics, as always, got in the way.


----------



## Qiven (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr Han was not the GB team coach. I trained with Mr Han in the UK and although his technical ability was unquestionable, the same could not be said of other aspects of Mr Han. I witnessed him manipulating, deceiving, lying, cheating various individuals during his time in the UK. His honour, such as it is, is sadly lacking. He is a glory boy who abused the privilege of his seniority whenever he thought it necessary. Kenya is lucky he no longer participates in organisational taekwondo. No surprise to hear that Kenyan taekwondo became divided whilst he was involved in it. Mr Han is a trouble maker. He did nothing for British taekwondo during his stay in the UK. He is not someone to be trusted and is not someone who deserves respect. I look forward to reading any research on GB taekwondo where Mr Han is concerned - especially the reason for his departure in the 1990's.


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 26, 2013)

Qiven said:


> Mr Han was not the GB team coach. I trained with Mr Han in the UK and although his technical ability was unquestionable, the same could not be said of other aspects of Mr Han. I witnessed him manipulating, deceiving, lying, cheating various individuals during his time in the UK. His honour, such as it is, is sadly lacking. He is a glory boy who abused the privilege of his seniority whenever he thought it necessary. Kenya is lucky he no longer participates in organisational taekwondo. No surprise to hear that Kenyan taekwondo became divided whilst he was involved in it. Mr Han is a trouble maker. He did nothing for British taekwondo during his stay in the UK. He is not someone to be trusted and is not someone who deserves respect. I look forward to reading any research on GB taekwondo where Mr Han is concerned - especially the reason for his departure in the 1990's.



Sorry to hear about you experiences. I have no information about Master Han's teaching experience in Britain, but Aftab, who heads the taekwondo program for the British army, seems to have had different experiences from what you describe. Also, in Kenya Master Han did a good job of develeping good taekwondoin. Master Han did not cause the dissarray and politics in Kenya taekwondo because he never had direct leadership dealings with adminstration of the Kenya Taekwondo Association. If fact, I believe Master Han was a a victim of the bad politics, and so was his teamate Master Oh Seung Park.

Coincidentally, your post comes just a week after CCCTV, the Chinese televesion network aired a 2-part documentary on Kenyan taekwondo, foucusing on the later George Mureu, a student of Master Ernest Olayo, one of Master Han's students. Here are links to the documentary, which is rather good despite some historical innacuracies. Master Han is not mentioned in the documentary.


Part 1 &#8211; 



 
Part 2 --


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 27, 2013)

It is amazing that Master George lives on in my kids!  They are being trained by one of his students.  Such a small world!


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 27, 2013)

Gorilla said:


> It is amazing that Master George lives on in my kids!  They are being trained by one of his students.  Such a small world!


 Indeed. And Master George's teachers were my teachers and I am now teaching in the U.S and my dojang has members from all over the world. Taekwondo connects people in ways that we often don't appreciate.


----------



## Qiven (Nov 29, 2013)

Archtkd said:


> Sorry to hear about you experiences. I have no information about Master Han's teaching experience in Britain, but Aftab, who heads the taekwondo program for the British army, seems to have had different experiences from what you describe. Also, in Kenya Master Han did a good job of develeping good taekwondoin. Master Han did not cause the dissarray and politics in Kenya taekwondo because he never had direct leadership dealings with adminstration of the Kenya Taekwondo Association. If fact, I believe Master Han was a a victim of the bad politics, and so was his teamate Master Oh Seung Park.
> 
> Coincidentally, your post comes just a week after CCCTV, the Chinese televesion network aired a 2-part documentary on Kenyan taekwondo, foucusing on the later George Mureu, a student of Master Ernest Olayo, one of Master Han's students. Here are links to the documentary, which is rather good despite some historical innacuracies. Master Han is not mentioned in the documentary.
> 
> ...



I appreciate you apologies although, in the context of my experience of someone else's behaviour (Mr Han) I think your apologies somewhat irrelevant. If you are not aware of Mr Hans behaviour in the UK then perhaps you should do some research so that you are fully aware of exactly who you talking about and potentially defending. As a journalist it should be easy for you to do. I suggest you start with Slough Taekwondo Club circa 1990 - 1993. I don't know about Kenyan TKD and to be frank I don't want to know. However, as there appears to be a split within Kenyan TKD, concerning Mr Han and Grandmaster Mogg, then I think it fair to conclude that Mr Han played an influential role in kenyan TKD (political or otherwise) that was not necessarily beneficial to Kenyan TKD.


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 29, 2013)

Qiven said:


> I appreciate you apologies although, in the context of my experience of someone else's behaviour (Mr Han) I think your apologies somewhat irrelevant. If you are not aware of Mr Hans behaviour in the UK then perhaps you should do some research so that you are fully aware of exactly who you talking about and potentially defending. As a journalist it should be easy for you to do. I suggest you start with Slough Taekwondo Club circa 1990 - 1993. I don't know about Kenyan TKD and to be frank I don't want to know. However, as there appears to be a split within Kenyan TKD, concerning Mr Han and Grandmaster Mogg, then I think it fair to conclude that Mr Han played an influential role in kenyan TKD (political or otherwise) that was not necessarily beneficial to Kenyan TKD.



You don't know anything about Kenyan taekwondo and don't want to know, yet you are posting and making comments in a thread titled "Kenyan Taekwondo In Brief." And,  you are who exactly? That's relevant because the person you publicly allege you witnessed "lying, manupulating, decieving various individuals," deserves to know and challenge his accuser.  There is an unwritten tradition on this board, to identify oneself, when seeking to be taken seriously, especially in matters where one makes slanderous and unsupported allegations about another, as you have made.


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 29, 2013)

Qiven said:


> I appreciate you apologies although, in the context of my experience of someone else's behaviour (Mr Han) I think your apologies somewhat irrelevant. If you are not aware of Mr Hans behaviour in the UK then perhaps you should do some research so that you are fully aware of exactly who you talking about and potentially defending. As a journalist it should be easy for you to do. I suggest you start with Slough Taekwondo Club circa 1990 - 1993. I don't know about Kenyan TKD and to be frank I don't want to know. However, as there appears to be a split within Kenyan TKD, concerning Mr Han and Grandmaster Mogg, then I think it fair to conclude that Mr Han played an influential role in kenyan TKD (political or otherwise) that was not necessarily beneficial to Kenyan TKD.



:CTF: Trolling?


----------



## Qiven (Nov 30, 2013)

Archtkd said:


> You don't know anything about Kenyan taekwondo and don't want to know, yet you are posting and making comments in a thread titled "Kenyan Taekwondo In Brief." And,  you are who exactly? That's relevant because the person you publicly allege you witnessed "lying, manupulating, decieving various individuals," deserves to know and challenge his accuser.  There is an unwritten tradition on this board, to identify oneself, when seeking to be taken seriously, especially in matters where one makes slanderous and unsupported allegations about another, as you have made.



My advice to you is be very careful who you associate with because you may find yourself defending someone who does not deserve it. Do not give credit to anyone who does not deserve it. Don't be blinded by the fakeness of grandiose titles, paper certificates and ego-inflated individuals who are very skilled in manipulating people for their own ends. Most of all make sure you know who your friends are and who they are not.


----------



## Qiven (Nov 30, 2013)

Archtkd said:


> You don't know anything about Kenyan taekwondo and don't want to know, yet you are posting and making comments in a thread titled "Kenyan Taekwondo In Brief." And,  you are who exactly? That's relevant because the person you publicly allege you witnessed "lying, manupulating, decieving various individuals," deserves to know and challenge his accuser.  There is an unwritten tradition on this board, to identify oneself, when seeking to be taken seriously, especially in matters where one makes slanderous and unsupported allegations about another, as you have made.



For 'slanderous and unsupported allegations' you should talk to Mr Han. He's a master of it - perhaps that's why he's called Mr. :rpo:


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 30, 2013)

Qiven said:


> My advice to you is be very careful who you associate with because you may find yourself defending someone who does not deserve it. Do not give credit to anyone who does not deserve it. Don't be blinded by the fakeness of grandiose titles, paper certificates and ego-inflated individuals who are very skilled in manipulating people for their own ends. Most of all make sure you know who your friends are and who they are not.



The viceroy speaketh to the ignorant natives in the far flung protectorates and colonies. Dude, be serious!


----------



## granfire (Nov 30, 2013)

Archtkd said:


> You don't know anything about Kenyan taekwondo and don't want to know, yet you are posting and making comments in a thread titled "Kenyan Taekwondo In Brief." And,  you are who exactly? That's relevant because the person you publicly allege you witnessed "lying, manupulating, decieving various individuals," deserves to know and challenge his accuser.  There is an unwritten tradition on this board, to identify oneself, when seeking to be taken seriously, especially in matters where one makes slanderous and unsupported allegations about another, as you have made.



Easy there....

He did not comment on the state of TKD in Kenya.
He talked about personal experience with one of the players. Big difference.

I would not know either from Adam's dog, but I do tend to take warnings like this to hard and conduct some of my own research. 
Life would be more pleasant if more people spoke out with negative experience to avoid too much hero worship.
Evil thrives when good men remain silent.

Does this mean I do believe him that Master whatshisname is a bad apple? Not necessarily. 
But I would look into things, checking references and form my own opinion. 
If he is right, you only shot the messenger.

I converse with a lot of people on many different topics. and almost all of the time it's 'if I had known I would have stirred clear of X or Y.

And last but not least: He did sat the guy was an excellent practitioner. 
That does not mean a thing for any other aspects of is persona, but there is that.

So the question I have for you is: Why does this upset you so much?


----------



## Archtkd (Nov 30, 2013)

granfire said:


> Easy there....
> 
> He did not comment on the state of TKD in Kenya. ....
> 
> ...



Granfire, I'm not upset, but I'm am questioning the motives and intentions of an individual who cowers under the cover of anonymity to post what amounts to personal attacks on a person who can't respond to said attacks, in a thread focusing on Kenyan Taekwondo. I've never known you to call anyone a liar, manipulator, etc. while hiding your identity. I also don't recall you hijacking/ posting on a thread, with an arrogant tone that suggests you know more about the subject of the thread than the person who started it. 


My postings on MT are usually well thought out, researched and sourced and if the moral character of Master Han was a serious issue that affected Kenya taekwondo you would have seen that in the brief history I authored. That said, if someone wants to start a separate thread exploring Master Han's work in the UK and his morals they can  go ahead. In that regard, they should be willing to directly face questions from readers, moderators, Master Han and those who know him better than I do.


By the way, the fact that a taekwondo teacher or leader is accused of  deceit, manipulating others and treachery is as old as the martial art itself. In fact I know of no leader who does not have detractors and critics. I think, what&#8217;s always interesting is the motive of the accuser, critic or enemy. I can't speak for Master Han, nor am I defending him, but as I wrote earlier,  I am very curious about his accusers' aims, particularly in regards to this thread.


----------



## Qiven (Dec 1, 2013)

Archtkd said:


> The viceroy speaketh to the ignorant natives in the far flung protectorates and colonies. Dude, be serious!



Don't shoot the messenger - listen to the message! Mr Han is being given credit by some but my experience of him is that he is very far from credit worthy. As I said before look into the circumstances of his departure from the UK in 1993 for a different view (starting with Slough TKD club). As a journalist you should be well aware of the importance of a fair and balanced approach. It won't be hard for you to do as you've already said that the TKD world is a small one


----------



## Archtkd (Dec 1, 2013)

Qiven said:


> Mr Han was not the GB team coach. I trained with Mr Han in the UK and although his technical ability was unquestionable, the same could not be said of other aspects of Mr Han. I witnessed him manipulating, deceiving, lying, cheating various individuals during his time in the UK. His honour, such as it is, is sadly lacking. He is a glory boy who abused the privilege of his seniority whenever he thought it necessary. Kenya is lucky he no longer participates in organisational taekwondo. No surprise to hear that Kenyan taekwondo became divided whilst he was involved in it. Mr Han is a trouble maker. He did nothing for British taekwondo during his stay in the UK. He is not someone to be trusted and is not someone who deserves respect. I look forward to reading any research on GB taekwondo where Mr Han is concerned - especially the reason for his departure in the 1990's.



Just out of curiosity I will look into whether Master Han's activities in the UK have any bearing on Kenyan Taekwondo development. I don't think they do because he was in Kenya in the 1980s. That's before he came to the U.K, where according to a press report I've read, and other sources, he was team coach of the British Taekwondo Control Board. According to some sources, top British taekwondoin he coached include -- Lennox Carty, Ian Willox, Basil Pinnock and Chengis Jamel.  Since you are in the UK, and say you were taught by Master Han, it might be more enlighteninng for you to identify yourself and let us  know, more of what you know, maybe in a a new thread focusing on the recent history of Britich Taekwondo.


----------



## Qiven (Dec 8, 2013)

Archtkd said:


> Just out of curiosity I will look into whether Master Han's activities in the UK have any bearing on Kenyan Taekwondo development. I don't think they do because he was in Kenya in the 1980s. That's before he came to the U.K, where according to a press report I've read, and other sources, he was team coach of the British Taekwondo Control Board. According to some sources, top British taekwondoin he coached include -- Lennox Carty, Ian Willox, Basil Pinnock and Chengis Jamel.  Since you are in the UK, and say you were taught by Master Han, it might be more enlighteninng for you to identify yourself and let us  know, more of what you know, maybe in a a new thread focusing on the recent history of Britich Taekwondo.



I have considered your intention to satisfy your curiosity by investigating Mr Hans activities in the UK and in particular his departure from Slough Taekwondo Club and the UK. It may be necessary to bring this matter to the attention of the Kenyan TKD Association on the basis that if anyone has a vested interest in the future of Kenyan WTF TKD then they do


----------



## Qiven (Dec 15, 2013)

Archtkd said:


> Just out of curiosity I will look into whether Master Han's activities in the UK have any bearing on Kenyan Taekwondo development. I don't think they do because he was in Kenya in the 1980s. That's before he came to the U.K, where according to a press report I've read, and other sources, he was team coach of the British Taekwondo Control Board. According to some sources, top British taekwondoin he coached include -- Lennox Carty, Ian Willox, Basil Pinnock and Chengis Jamel.  Since you are in the UK, and say you were taught by Master Han, it might be more enlighteninng for you to identify yourself and let us  know, more of what you know, maybe in a a new thread focusing on the recent history of Britich Taekwondo.



Hello ArchTKD. You've been unusually quiet recently following your comment that you will investigate the activities of Mr Han in the UK (in particular his association with Slough TKD Club and specifically the reason for and manner of his departure from them and the UK). According to my sources there remains an issue of lewd conduct whilst carrying out his duties as a TKD coach. Perhaps you would like to comment on this forum


----------



## Archtkd (Dec 15, 2013)

Qiven said:


> Hello ArchTKD. You've been unusually quiet recently following your comment that you will investigate the activities of Mr Han in the UK (in particular his association with Slough TKD Club and specifically the reason for and manner of his departure from them and the UK). According to my sources there remains an issue of lewd conduct whilst carrying out his duties as a TKD coach. Perhaps you would like to comment on this forum


 Sorry. I'm not going to be baited to doing dirty work you should be doing yourself, in your own country, investigating matters in a club that you are involved in. I'd suggest you refer the matter to authorities or police in the UK. This thread was and has never been about investigating matters of what instructors are doing in the UK. In fact your anonymous postings  are now getting into areas of libel and slander and have no bearing whatsoever on Kenyan taekwondo, the subject of this thread?


----------



## Qiven (Dec 22, 2013)

' baited to doing your dirty work' or just scared to find out the truth about some of the company you keep?
Given that Mr Han departed from the UK circa 1993 your suggestion referring this matter to UK authorities is pointless
libel and slander? Why doesn't Mr Han address this forum himself to deny what I've posted here?
'no bearing whatsoever on Kenyan taekwondo'? Who are you to determine this? 
The readers can get a taste of the esteem held for Mr Han by his former club in the UK (Slough TKD Club) by reading the About Us page from their website where it states:
'5th Dan Korean Master from Kenya to take over the Club. The Club again flourished and re-established itself as the leading Taekwondo Club in the United Kingdom.  The Korean Master taught until 1993, however due to unforeseen circumstances the Club again went in to decline.' 
What were these unseen circumstances?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2013)

*thread locked pending staff review*


----------

